# Webley Girls' New Home



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Got a deal at Tractor Supply and the Webley harem has place all to themselves!!! Good thing I didn't have many more!!(a pesky 1911 snuck in at the bottom)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm certainly glad that they're all girls.
If you were to mix the Webley sexes in such close proximity, your gats might have gittens. (With apologies to Groucho Marx...)

Lord knows, the world has enough Webleys already!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm certainly glad that they're all girls.
> If you were to mix the Webley sexes in such close proximity, your gats might have gittens. (With apologies to Groucho Marx...)
> 
> Lord knows, the world has enough Webleys already!


Doing my best to take 'm outta circulation one atta time! Lord knows "I" don't have enuf!!


----------

